# Norwegian: andres



## Clemica

Hei!

Is it possible to distinguish between the plural and the singular in the possessive form of andres without context?

For example in the sentence innrette seg etter andres behov, which illustrates the verb innrette seg in a dictionnary, can one tell if it's several other peoples' needs or only one other person's needs that is mentionned?

Takk!


----------



## TomTrussel

It is common to add an article to specify singular "innrette seg etter *den* andres behov" or plural "...*de* andres behov"

TT


----------



## Clemica

Takk TomTrussel! Which means that in this case it's not possible to make the difference without more context?


----------



## mosletha

"Andre" is plural, so one can tell that you mean several other peoples' needs. The singular forms are "annen" (male), "anna" (female) and "annet" (neutrum). 


Edit: ah, I neglected that "andre" is _also_ used when you say "den andre", "det andre" and "de andre" - in both plural and singular. Here you do use "den andre" for male/female, "det andre" for neutrum and "de andre" for plural. 

When "andre" stands alone, though, it always means plural.


----------



## Clemica

Takk Mosletha! But _andres_ could also be a possessive definitive form of singular _annen_, not only the possessive form of plural _andre_, right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mosletha

Possessive is tricky in Norwegian! 

The possessive of the male form is "annens" or "annen sin". Possessive of the female form is "annas" or "anna sin" (both are seldom used). Possessive of the neutrum form is "annets" or "annet sin".


----------



## Clemica

I agree that in the indefinite form, possessive for _annen_ would be _annens_/_annen sin_, but what would be the possessive form for _den andre_ then? Could it be the same as the possessive form for _de andre_? In other words, I agree that possessive in Norwegian is tricky!


----------



## TomTrussel

Clemica said:


> Takk Mosletha! But _andres_ could also be a possessive definitive form of singular _annen_, not only the possessive form of plural _andre_, right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.



I believe mosletha is correct when he says "andre/andres" standing alone is always plural.

TT


----------



## Clemica

Mange mange takk Mosletha and TomTrussel! Always clearer when native speaker explain.


----------

